# Autotrail or not



## 124417 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hiya, Please can anyone advise. We are just about to purchase a new M/H, we thought we had found the ideal one, an Autotrail Cheyenne 696G we havn't ordered it yet. Looking for information I came across Motorhome Facts and reading the comments I am now wondering if we are making the right choice, can any one advise us.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, the 696 is a nice van I bought the 660 new last year and we love it. I have done nearly 15000 miles in it and I must admit we are very happy with it [except the reverse judder]

Peter.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Autotrail are a large and well established, reputable manufacturer. Like cars there is no such thing as a bad manufacturer. There are examples where the motorhome has not been to expectations at delivery,but this is true of every manufacturer. You are likely to receive plenty of replies advising you not to buy the motorhome of your choice, but that is the nature of a forum. A high proportion of members join a forum because they feel that they have an axe to grind.
Conversely, if you ask the same question of members of the AutoTrail owners club, you will struggle to find any strong criticism.
Simple answer is that if the motorhome suits you and the deal is satisfactory, then go for it and enjoy this wonderful hobby of motorhoming.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Toothpaste

Nope! Sorry! 8O :roll: 

Loads of people will offer their own opinions given the chance  , but that's all they will be. Their opinions - not yours. :? 

You are the only ones who can decide what suits you, and if you have already concluded that it does (suit you that is) go ahead and buy it.

Autotrail are good vans. No better nor worse than most others I guess.

If the internals are just what you want, then it's the right van for you.

Dave


P.S. Everybody gets scared as soon as they have signed on the dotted line! It's a lot of cash to spend, but relax and enjoy iy.

Motorhoming is about reducing stress levels . . . not increasing them! 8O :lol:


----------



## 124417 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for your prompt response, I guess I will just have to go for it and hope I don't get a Friday afternoon lemon.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

toothpaste said:


> Thanks for your prompt response, I guess I will just have to go for it and hope I don't get a Friday afternoon lemon.


You could avoid that possibility by getting an Autosleeper.

Their factory is on a 3-day week!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Genuinely!!

They can't get enough chassis to fulfill their orders for new vans - in a recession when manufacturers (_including chassis makers one presumes_) are crying out for business!! 8O 8O

You couldn't make it up, could you? :roll:

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Autotrail are probably one of the better UK converters. I would make a satisfactory test drive (up a hill backwards) conditional on accepting the vehicle.
Its a great shame that Autotrail have gone 100% Fiat / Peugeot. Many other converters now offer Transit, Merc, Renault, VW

C.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

this is my 3rd van and i must add the best but don't get me wrong it has had some jobs done and a recall i think and every one i no has had jobs done on all makes of van so if its the right van for then go for it 


thanks tank


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Satisfied with our cheyenne but with all vans nothing is perfect.
That goes for caravans and cars too

Only buy what you feel comfortable with.

Dave P


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I would also look at the performance of your dealer, they can make a big difference to your van owning experience.

After that the layout. Are things like the fridge size, lounging area, bed layout, bathroom all to your preferences? Can you get "extras" added by the factory rather than mess about yourself? Is the van big enough/too big for the type of touring you want to do in it?

As for my personal opinion. We have a Cheyenne 660 and we think that is the best layout of any van anywhere in the world, (and other places), but some people who know nothing at all about anything like their ridiculous choices. So it's over to you!


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi toothpaste, we have an Auto-Trail 696G SE on a Fiat 3 litre 4 ton chassis which we bought last year.

This is our second Auto-Trail and we're very happy with our choice although we have had a few minor problems. (reading other posts its common to have minor faults on most motorhome makes)(we also have the Fiat judder problem which is more than a minor fault, hopefully Fiat will do the honourable thing and get it resolved soon) Auto-Trail have the van on a Mercedes chassis if you choose that option.

We like the layout, the double bed, payload and the garage for our small motorbike. (bear in mind the garage weight limit is 150kg if you want to carry a motorbike or scooter) It handles very well on the road.

We spent quite a bit of time looking at other makes of motorhome and chose this one for the above reasons and the price. It has a lot of features not found on other vans at the price.

Motorhomes are always about compromises and you need to decide what your priorities are before making a decision.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Auto-Trail have the van on a Mercedes chassis if you choose that option.


I thought Autotrail no longer offer the Mercedes option. They are now Fiat only.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

Get it bought it will be all right when you get it finished

Best Regards
Broom 

PS
Read New Motorhome 13 months on not defect free in Motorhome Chit Chat


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Oops, sorry about that. 

Checked the 2009 price list and Mercedes does not seem to be there now. It was on the 2008 list.

Thanks trevorf for pointing that out.


----------

